# Fraserregion/ Kanada



## Dxlfxn (13. Oktober 2002)

Bekomme gerade Nachrichten von Freunden, die sich zur Zeit
auf der Fraser-River-Lodge in Kanada aufhalten. Es sind 10
Sportfischer, die als Gruppe mit einem Angelgerätehändler
aus Brauschweig gefahren sind. Die Gruppe hat in den letzten
Tagen an jedem Tag etwa 100 Kings gehakt und jeweils etwa
50 gelandet. Der größte King wog 57 Pfund.
Dazu kamen viele Fische an der Zweihandfliegenrute im Harissonriver, hauptsächlich Hunde, die aber ebenfalls oft
stärker waren als die Angler. Dazwischen wurden erste Silber
lachse gefangen.
Das gestrige Fischen auf Störe brachte 15 Fische bis 2,20m
länge....und der Urlaub ist noch nicht zu Ende! :z


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2002)

Wenns nur nicht so weit wäre: Da möchte man doch dabei sein!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. Oktober 2002)

Da s sind ja wirklich super Fänge. #6 Aber es ist ja nicht nur die Entfernung um dabei zu sein sondern auch die Kohle die da fehlt für so einen Tripp. :c


----------



## Kunze (13. Oktober 2002)

Hallo! Wahnsinn. Ich denke das sind andere Welten. Mein Geld reicht dafür leider nicht. #h


----------



## Jörg-Jäger (14. November 2003)

Klingt unglaublich - gibts im Web detaillierte Infos zu der Fraser River Logde? Das scheint mir eine bedenkenswerte Alternative zum Skeena River zu sein?!


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. November 2003)

hier

www.fraserriverlodge.com


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. November 2003)

Ach, noch eines hinterher:
Der Fraser und seine Nebenflüssen sind keine Alternativen zum Skeena. Sie sind einfach wesentlich fischreicher. Der einzige Vorteil, den man der Skeena Region einräumen muß, sind ihre wilden und großen Steelheads und eine höhere Anzahl großer Cohos. 
Die Fraser bietet viel mehr Fisch, Kings von Juni bis November,
wesentlich größere Saiblinge und Forellen, den weißen Stör und
im Oktober kann man Glück haben ( ich hatte es!) und fängt alle
5 pazifischen Lachsarten in gutem Zustand.


----------

